# Instruments



## Corbin (Sep 30, 2007)

In a prior thread from sometime back had the following link, http://www.orchid-depot.com/shop/shop_main.htm, and showed several instruments. At the time the discussion was about light meters. I can tell from this site that I have already paid to much, nearly $70 for a TDS meter.

I am wondering besides the light meters does anyone have any experience with the Ph meter and /or the thermometers shown on this link.

I would be very grateful for your comments or links to other sites?


----------



## Candace (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know what brands they are, but you don't need an expensive ph meter. I got mine on ebay. It was old, but never used. The one in your link looks fine and was around what I paid for mine. They are useful for letting you know what happens to your ph when you add fertilizer to your water(especially R.O.).


----------

